# Yall ya Nasrallah - We Will Screw You Inshallah



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Play the clip - Judenstadt


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2006)

VERY COOL!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

That was good.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2006)

Yep, good one Pisis


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 5, 2006)

Israel will win because they have the better looking woman.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Israel will win because they have the better looking woman.


YEP!!! Yoe see that babe in the middle of the video!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

very good, on a similar note has anyone heard/seen the song in France that made it to number one about Zidane's headbut? wouldn't mind seeing the video/hearing that one.......


----------

